# Wild hogs



## ROAMER (Jan 24, 2011)

Any body have any info about hunting wild hogs down in the Washington Cty area


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

ROAMER,
Your best place to start looking for information about wild hogs is to call the GW for the county of interest.

After you get that info, drive to that location(s) and spend a day knocking on doors, talking with landowners and anyone else that might have some info on the wild hogs in their area.

I've been there and done that! The alledged wild hog population in Ohio is thin, at best. Don't get me wrong, they're there, but people from near and far bombard these hunting locations and ruin it for others. So called "hunters" going across property lines, knocking down fences and various other disrespectful acts that make it bad for the rest of us. Therefore, getting permission can be difficult, if not impossible.

Not to mention, that in most of these areas the wild hogs have become noctournal, due to excessive hunting pressure. So, if you don't live within an hour's drive to one of these areas, you're going to do some serious ground-pounding before you see the first strip of bacon. 

Hunting tips:
* If you go, use plenty of rifle!
* Don't hunt at night. You won't see a charging hog, until you're hit.
* 95% of the time wild hogs will run from you, but at night all bets are off.
* February and March are the best months to hunt, due to no foilage.
* A light ground cover snow will make spotting them at longer distances, a more favorable method of hunting.

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------

